# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  13 जनवरी, 2010 : लोहड़ी

## guruji

लोहड़ी उत्तर भारत का एक प्रसिद्ध त्योहार है। यह मकर संक्रान्ति से पहले दिन मनाया जाता है। रात्रि में खुले स्थान  में परिवार और आस-पड़ोस के लोग मिलकर आग के किनारे घेरा बना कर बैठते हैं।  इस समय रेवड़ी, मूंगफली, लावा आदि खाए जाते हैं।

----------


## guruji

लोहड़ी का सबंध कई  ऐतिहासिक कहानियों के साथ जोड़ा जाता है, पर इस से जुड़ी प्रमुख लोककथा  दुल्ला भट्टी की है जो मुगलों के समय का एक बहादुर योद्धा था, जिसने मुगलों  के बढ़ते जुल्म के खिलाफ कदम उठाया। कहा जाता है कि एक ब्राह्मण की 2  लड़कियों सुंदरी और मुंदरी के साथ इलाके का मुगल शासक जबरन शादी करना चाहता  था, पर उन दोनों की सगाई कहीं और हुई थी और उस मुगल शासक के डर से उनके  भावी ससुराल वाले शादी के लिए तैयार नहीं थे। 

इस  मुसीबत की घडी में दुल्ला भट्टी ने ब्राह्मण की मदद की और लडके वालों को  मना कर एक जंगल में आग जला कर सुंदरी और मुंदरी का व्याह करवाया। दुल्ले ने  खुद ही उन दोनों का कन्यादान किया। कहते हैं दुल्ले ने शगुन के रूप में  उनको शक्कर दी थी। इसी कथा की हमायत करता लोहड़ी  का यह गीत है, जिसे  लोहड़ी के दिन गाया जाता है : 

*सुंदर, मुंदरिये हो,*
*तेरा कौन विचारा हो,*
*दुल्ला भट्टी वाला हो,*
*दुल्ले धी (लडकी)व्याही हो,* 
*सेर शक्कर पाई हो।  * 

दुल्ला  भट्टी की जुल्म के खिलाफ मानवता की सेवा को आज भी लोग याद करते हैं और उस  रात को लोहड़ी के रूप में सत्य और साहस की जुल्म पर जीत के तौर पर मनाते  हैं। इस त्योहार का सबंध फसल से भी है, इस समय गेहूँ और सरसों की फसलें  अपने यौवन पर होती हैं, खेतों में गेहुँ, छोले और सरसों जैसी फसलें लहराती  हैं। 

लोहड़ी  के दिन गाँव के लड़के-लड़कियाँ अपनी-अपनी टोलियाँ बना कर घर-घर जा कर  लोहड़ी के गाने गाते हुए लोहड़ी माँगते हैं। इन गीतों में दुल्ला भट्टी का  गीत 'सुंदर, मुंदरिये हो,तेरा कौन विचारा हो...' , 'दे माई लोहड़ी, तेरी  जीवे जोड़ी' , 'दे माई पाथी तेरा पुत्त चड़ेगा हाथी' आदि प्रमुख हैं। लोग  उन्हें लोहड़ी के रूप में गुड, रेवड़ी, मूँगफली, तिल या फिर पैसे भी देते  हैं। यह टोलियाँ रात को अग्नि जलाने के लिए घरों से लकडियाँ, उपलें आदि भी  इकट्ठा करती हैं, और रात को गाँव के लोग अपने मुहल्ले में आग जला कर गीत  गाते, भांगडा-गिद्धा करते, गुड, मूँगफली, रेवड़ी, धानी खाते हुए लोहड़ी  मनाते हैं। अग्नि में तिल डालते हुए 'ईशर आए दलिदर जाए, दलिदर दी जड चुल्हे  पाए' बोलते हुए अच्छे स्वास्थ्य की कामना करते हैं।

----------


## guruji

लोहड़ी का सबंध नए  जन्मे बच्चों के साथ ज्यादा है। पुराने समय से ही यह रीत चली आ रही है कि  जिस घर में लड़का जन्म लेता है, उस घर में लोहड़ी मनाई जाती है। लोहड़ी के  कुछ दिन पहले पूरे गाँव में गुड़ बाँटा जाता है और लोहड़ी की रात सभी गाँव  वाले लड़के के घर आते हैं और लकड़ियाँ, उपलें आदि से अग्नि जलाई जाती है।  सभी को गुड़, मूँगफली, रेवड़ी, धानी आदि बाँटे जाते हैं। 

आजकल  कुछ लोग कन्या भ्रूण हत्या को रोकने के लिए लड़कियों के जन्म पर भी लोहड़ी  मनाने लगे हैं, ताकि रूढ़ीवादी लोगों में लड़का-लड़की  के अंतर को खत्म  किया जा सके। कई इलाकों में विवाहित जोड़ी की पहली लोहड़ी मनाई जाती है,  जिसमें लोहड़ी की पवित्र आग में तिल डालने के बाद जोड़ी बड़े-बुजुर्गो से  आशीर्वाद लेती है। 

लोहड़ी  की रात गन्ने के रस की खीर बनाई जाती है और उसे अगले दिन माघी के दिन खाया  जाता है, जिस के लिए 'पोह रिद्धी माघ खाधी' जैसी कहावत जुड़ी* हुई है,  मतलब कि पौष में बनाई खीर माघ में खाई गई। ऐसा करना शुभ माना जाता है। 

समय  के बदलते रंग के साथ कई पुरानी रस्में और त्योहारों का आधुनिकीकरण हो गया  है, लोहड़ी पर भी इसका प्रभाव पड़ा है। अब गाँव में लड़के-लड़कियाँ लोहड़ी  माँगते हुए 'दे माई पाथी तेरा पुत्त चड़ेगा हाथी' या 'दुल्ला भट्टी वाला  हो, दुल्ले धी व्याही हो' जैसे गीत गाते दिखाई नहीं देते, शायद कुछ लोगों  को तो इन गीतों और लोहड़ी के इतिहास के बारे में पता भी नहीं होगा। लोहड़ी  के गीतों का स्थान 'डीजे' ने ले लिया है। 

भले  कुछ भी हो, लेकिन लोहड़ी रिश्तों की मधुरता, सुकून और प्रेम का प्रतीक है।  दुखों का नाश, प्यार और भाईचारे से मिल-जुल कर नफरत के बीज का नाश करने का  नाम है लोहड़ी। लोहड़ी की रात परिवार और सगे-सबंधियों के साथ मिल बैठ कर  हँसी-मजाक, नाच-गाना कर रिश्तों में मिठास भरने, सदभावना से रहने का संदेश  देती है। लोहड़ी की महत्ता आज भी बरकरार है, उम्मीद है कि पवित्र अग्नि का  यह त्योहार मानवता को सीधा रास्ता दिखाने और रूठों को मनाने का जरिया बनता  रहेगा।

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

happy makar sakranti guru ji. meri taraf se aap chini ki patti or khicdi jarur khana.

----------

